# هدية الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى موضوع عن Steam Turbine Power Plant Design



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2006)

:15: 
موضوع جامدجدا ...................................................................................."
ملخص
عن تصميمها والمعدات الملحقة 
وكيفية عمل لها صيانة 
واذاى تحصل على اعلى كفاءة لها واقتصاديتها من الناحية الهندسية ...علاوة على الرسومات لها وايجاد علاقات بيانية وووو...الخ 
ادخل بلا تردد..
الرابط 

http://www.usace.army.mil/publicati...5-811-6/c-3.pdf


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (15 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور هدية جميلة ومفيدة نطمح بالمزيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2006)

مشششششششششششششششكور اخى غبد الغفار . ترقب المزيد ان شاء المولى.


----------



## عبدالوهاب الجوعاني (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين على ومقصرتو


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (16 أغسطس 2006)

تعيش اخووووووووووووي على هاي المشاركة الاكثر من رائعه


----------



## الششتاوي (16 أغسطس 2006)

_*[frame="10 10"]جزاك الله خيرا[/frame]*_


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخويا ششتاوى .............................................. Eng-Maher


----------



## eng_hazem123 (17 أغسطس 2006)

*الموضوع جيد جدا 
فجزاءك الله خيرا*[glint]
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل هل لك ان ترفعه على سرفر اخر[/glint]


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا الرابط من كثرة التحميل فصل وان شاء الله سوف اضعة على موقع rapid share غدا وشكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ahmedyou (17 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الهديه


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 أغسطس 2006)

وحاول التحميل فى وقت اخر هو حاليا شغال


----------



## سعود الكعبي (26 سبتمبر 2006)

هلا أخي ماهر

أريده هالموضوع ... الرابط لا يعمل 

هل بإمكانك إرساله لإيميلي mech_engineer83*************


----------



## سعود الكعبي (26 سبتمبر 2006)

ع الهوتميل

لإن هذا الموضوع بيفيدني في مشروع التخرج 
وتقديمه الأسبوع القادم


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*تعديــــــــــــــــــــــــل الرابط .................................:*



Eng-Maher قال:


> :15:
> موضوع جامدجدا ...................................................................................."
> ملخص
> عن تصميمها والمعدات الملحقة
> ...



الرابط الجديد

http://s1.upload.sc/request/180c7d9c6cf576e1df8d068aa7dfc507/owner


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*اى خدمة اخى سعود*



سعود الكعبي قال:


> ع ********
> 
> لإن هذا الموضوع بيفيدني في مشروع التخرج
> وتقديمه الأسبوع القادم


لقد رفعت الموضوع الى موقع ربط ساهل جدا التحميل منه ..


----------



## حسام جاسم (27 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور وفقك الله.


----------



## سعود الكعبي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي و ماقصرت


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 سبتمبر 2006)

لو عايز حاجه تانى انا فى الخدمة اخى/ سعود


----------



## العرندس (28 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ليس غريبا عليك .. المهندس المتألق ماهر 

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ..

أطيب المنى كم والسلام عليكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 سبتمبر 2006)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اشكرك اخى المهندس العزيز العرندس .


----------



## شوان غازي (30 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررررر أخوي


----------



## eng_hazem123 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخى /حازم.... منور المنتدى .


----------



## تبيل حسن محمد (8 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورين اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


المهندس
نبيل حسن


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووور م/ اخى نبيل حسن واهلا بك كعضو جديد شرفت المنتدى .


----------



## م_ خليل (10 أكتوبر 2006)

جزيل الشكر على فكرة لى سؤال لو عندك مشروع محتاج طاقة فى حدود 5ميجا وات ايه افضل الطرق اقتصاديا لامداده بالطاقه مع العلم المشروع فيه غلايه


----------



## طلال عبيد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

المضوع جدا جميل ونطمح الى المزيد
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور طلال حسين ...

اما المهندس/ خليل . المشروع غريب واضع boiler وعايز اخرج الخرج النهائى ايه ...؟
وبقدره 5 ميجا وات . معلش ادينى ابعاد الموضوع .


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله 
وتقبل الله صيامنا وصيامكم 
امين


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورر اخى طالب العلم .


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alking22 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

تشكر ياعم عالموضوع


----------



## مهند الشلاه (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا واتمنى الحصول على محاضرات بهذا الخصوص على شكل pdf او بور بوينت
واكرر مشكور جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووور مجدى 
مشكووور مهند الشلاه وسا نظر فى البحث عن ملفات بى دى اف . او بور بينت 
مشكوووور الكينج .


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووور اخى بدران


----------



## pilot_789 (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed rafeek (23 فبراير 2007)

اخى م/ ماهر متألق كما عهدناك دائما جزاك الله وأخوتى كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى محمد رفيق على هذا الثناء بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله الاستفاده والافاده بأذن الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور بيلوت 789


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (23 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى مصطفى


----------



## سليمان عيدي (4 مارس 2007)

شكراَ لك و جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## الجدى (4 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى و جعلك الله ذخرا 
و نرجو منك المزيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى سليمان كتير واخى الفاضل مجدى طلعت ...المنتدى بنور بيكم


----------



## شريف ميهوب (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور مهندس ماهر والله يجزيك الف الف خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى شريف العضو النشيط جدا فى منتدانا ( فعال جدا) بارك الله فيك .


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

Thank you <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## emshaker (7 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكرك على هذا المجهود والموضوع هام فرجاءا اعادة تحميل الملفات مرة اخرى 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يونيو 2007)

الرابط يعمل اخى بكفائه


----------



## أحمد رأفت (8 يونيو 2007)

جــــــــــزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## marine_eng (4 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع مهم جدااا شكراا مهندس ماهر


----------



## سعد الكناني (4 أغسطس 2007)

احلى ناس:80:


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جميعا وي هلا بكم


----------



## صديق المهندسين (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## talal naseem (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا ياخي وارجو منك افادتنا في مجال ال Gas turbine


----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## يوسف الشاطر (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (2 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
على ما اظن هاستفيد منه إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## محمد زعيتر (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاااا


----------



## علاءحرب (13 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## معروف خليفة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط لايعمل معى ...مالقصة ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## أحمد المنصور (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## MAHMOUD_007 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## هيثم1995 (7 يوليو 2009)

Please send again the site 

thanks


----------



## اسامة القاسى (8 يوليو 2009)

نرجو اعاده الرفع لان الرابط اصبح الان لايعمل لطول مده الرفع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (11 يوليو 2009)

هذا الرابط أيضاً لا يعمل الرجاء وضع الموضوع في رابط يعمل ولك الشكر


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------

